# New Seiko 4R15 Diver



## meganekun (Jun 12, 2009)

Hello Guys

The new Seiko 4R15 Diver watch is out. Came across on a weblog.



















Looks like the first Seiko diver that uses the 4R15 movement


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

nice - deffo got a dash of Sinn about it


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Lots to like about that & Seiko seem to be watching the big sellers & using a few of their 'looks' like Sinn as mentioned - Presume the movement is a lower spec from the 6R15 as used in the Sumo? - Hope it is still windable & hacking like its big brother otherwise I wont be going there - Be nice if it has bigger lugs than the Sumo (20mm) which put me off it tbh ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## meganekun (Jun 12, 2009)

Hello

If I may here's the article about this new watch on Yeoman's Weblog

http://yeomanseiko.wordpress.com/2009/08/29/seiko-4r15-diver-srp043k2/

Good review


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Nice, I like the look of that.


----------

